# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Compenso collegio revisori contabili

## gigi74

Avrei bisogno di qualche delucidazione in merito al compenso per il collegio dei revisori contabili di una srl con capitale sociale pari ad euro 150.000,00 costituita ad inizio 2007 che non può avere ricavi prima del 2009.
Il collegio può chiedere per il primo anno 30.000,00 euro?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non è mai simpatico parlare di compensi quando non si conosce la situazione. 
E' ovvio che sembrerebbe un compenso eccessivo, ma non posso darle la certezza. 
saluti   

> Avrei bisogno di qualche delucidazione in merito al compenso per il collegio dei revisori contabili di una srl con capitale sociale pari ad euro 150.000,00 costituita ad inizio 2007 che non può avere ricavi prima del 2009.
> Il collegio può chiedere per il primo anno 30.000,00 euro?

----------


## gigi74

> Non è mai simpatico parlare di compensi quando non si conosce la situazione. 
> E' ovvio che sembrerebbe un compenso eccessivo, ma non posso darle la certezza. 
> saluti

  Volendo esplicare nei dettagli il problemi potrei avere una delucidazione chiara?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non certo sul forum. 
Le consiglio di interpellare un commercialista della sua zona. 
saluti   

> Volendo esplicare nei dettagli il problemi potrei avere una delucidazione chiara?

----------


## gigi74

Sono da poco iscritto a questo forum e lo ritengo davvero molto interessante.
La ringrazio per l'attenzione.
Grazie

----------


## Niccolò

> Non certo sul forum. 
> Le consiglio di interpellare un commercialista della sua zona. 
> saluti

  
Un revisore che chiama un commercialista per chiedergli quanto deve fatturare? 
Non suona un pò strano  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non so se gigi74 scrive in veste di revisore o in veste di azienda .... io propendo per la seconda ipotesi; in ogni caso, non ti capita mai di chiedere a colleghi i loro compensi ??  :Smile:    

> Un revisore che chiama un commercialista per chiedergli quanto deve fatturare? 
> Non suona un pò strano

----------


## gigi74

Sono semplicemente un addetto contabile di una società, agli ulìtimi mesi di pratica da dott.commercialista prima dell'esame di stato (incrocio le dita) e spero in futuro di poter praticare anche da revisore.
La mia domanda iniziale è sorta per risolvere in modo chiaro un problema per la mia azienda.

----------


## Niccolò

> Non so se gigi74 scrive in veste di revisore o in veste di azienda .... io propendo per la seconda ipotesi; in ogni caso, non ti capita mai di chiedere a colleghi i loro compensi ??

  
Io non sono ancora un collega, sto in panchina  :Big Grin:  . Per ora l'aspetto compensi non mi tocca se non indirettamente  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Mi sembrava strano che un revisore non conoscesse le sue tariffe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niccolò

> Sono semplicemente un addetto contabile di una società, agli ulìtimi mesi di pratica da dott.commercialista prima dell'esame di stato (incrocio le dita) e spero in futuro di poter praticare anche da revisore.
> La mia domanda iniziale è sorta per risolvere in modo chiaro un problema per la mia azienda.

  
Ok, scusa, avevo capito male io  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gigi74

figurati  :Smile:

----------

